# MT4 Protect - Necessary or Not?



## cogs (15 January 2010)

MT4 Protect is the ONLY Anti-MT4-Virus and Hacker protection software.

Has anyone had concerns in regard to hackers/viruses in MT4 platform of late?

Anything new I need to know?

Just looks like another sales pitch to me.


----------



## piptastic101 (19 January 2010)

I've also recently heard about this software while doing some of my own research into viruses based around MT4. I think I have found how people are getting virus's from an expert advisor files. I have seen that some of the EA's from infected computers are running a block of code like this

#import "shell32.dll"
int ShellExecuteA(int hwnd,string lpOperation, string lpFile,string lpParameters,string lpDirectory,int nShowCmd );
#import

void pop ( string msg , string installed_dir)

{
ShellExecuteA(0,"Open" ,"xxxxx.exe",msg,installed_dir,1);
}

This is particualry worrying as it means that your EA is running an executable file which could potentially infect your computer. However this can't be the only danger, so just to be sure I have also purchased MT4 Protect. After talking to the developers of that software I am confident that it will protect my machine from these type of EA bourne viruses. It is based on the ClamAV virus engine which is updated multiple times a day and used by some of the biggest organisations in the world.

My advice is to not run any decompiled EA's that you get from dubious sources and get mt4 protect for all the other threats out there. 

I will keep researching and post back with updates or any new virus discoveries.


----------



## cogs (19 January 2010)

Hi mate,

Thanks for the feedback on this one, wasn't sure if it had a genuine basis or not.


----------

